# 9 People in Athena 38?



## MauritiusDiver (Jul 30, 2008)

Has anyone ever chartered an Athena 38 Cat? Some friends and I want to charter this boat but we are a group of 9 and I was wondering if we will fit? I know that there are only 4 cabins, but could we sleep someone on the sofa in the salon? Any one know?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

The sofa drops down to a bed with cushions on the table, it would work but not be terribly comfortable or private. You'd be tight on heads and seating but it would work.


----------



## MauritiusDiver (Jul 30, 2008)

This is a spring break trip so privacy and sleeping comfort arent of the utmost importance. We are looking at the possibility of an island spirit 40 cat but I think it will cost more. That would probably be a bit more comfortable right?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I prefer Voyage 44's when going with 40 foot range cats. As party boats they can not be beat - and the cost is comparable, tho more than a 38. It's worth the extra just in sailing ability, room and service. PM me and I can hook you up with the U.S. agent (disclosure, she is a personal friend, but I earn no money). They also have a 38 (built by Maxim) but it only has 3 staterooms.


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

Where are you planning to be?


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

Isn't that a bit overloaded?


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*How long*

It would be good for a weekend, but if it is for a week....you need a 43-46 footer

Rich


----------



## Ladyhawke2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*9 People on an Athena 38*

Al I can say is that if its more than a weekend, you had better like each other a lot. We spent a week on a 38 athena with 5 people and it was "cozy"...9 would be really tight. I would go for a 44'.


----------

